# Maltese Sweater Pattern??



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone out there have a pattern they've used to either knit or crochet a sweater for our little ones. I'm signing up for a workshop starting on Thursday (I know how to knit and crochet but not really how to follow a pattern) and I need to bring wool, needle(s) and a pattern. Something easy for a first time would be great. I don't even know how to size down some I've seen though maybe that's what they'll help me with in class. Thanks!!!


----------



## wardengang (Dec 11, 2009)

I do not have a pattern but if you go to some of the yarn company websites and search their patterns you may find one you like. I have used LionBrand's patterns before and I am a beginner at crochet and knitting. Good luck. Post a picture of the sweater when you are done. -Lisa


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.plainsimpleinformation.com/Boston.pdf


I think if you went to smaller needles.........changing th gauge you could scale this down for most Maltese


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/dogsweatersfor...atternsdogs.htm


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 3 2010, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869432


> Does anyone out there have a pattern they've used to either knit or crochet a sweater for our little ones. I'm signing up for a workshop starting on Thursday (I know how to knit and crochet but not really how to follow a pattern) and I need to bring wool, needle(s) and a pattern. Something easy for a first time would be great. I don't even know how to size down some I've seen though maybe that's what they'll help me with in class. Thanks!!![/B]



Hi Sue,

I have used the pattern from the link below to make lots of dog sweaters. Unfortunately, I think the pattern is written for an experienced knitter but if you send me the measurements I'll try knitting one up using your measurements and write down the exact directions. It really is an easy sweater, fit the dogs well, and is very adaptable to dressing it up. I made one in an Irish knit design, a few in red and green with snowflakes and one that looked like an American flag.

http://www.redlipstick.net/knit/chihswe.html

MaryH


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Jan 3 2010, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869574


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 3 2010, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869432





> Does anyone out there have a pattern they've used to either knit or crochet a sweater for our little ones. I'm signing up for a workshop starting on Thursday (I know how to knit and crochet but not really how to follow a pattern) and I need to bring wool, needle(s) and a pattern. Something easy for a first time would be great. I don't even know how to size down some I've seen though maybe that's what they'll help me with in class. Thanks!!![/B]



Hi Sue,

I have used the pattern from the link below to make lots of dog sweaters. Unfortunately, I think the pattern is written for an experienced knitter but if you send me the measurements I'll try knitting one up using your measurements and write down the exact directions. It really is an easy sweater, fit the dogs well, and is very adaptable to dressing it up. I made one in an Irish knit design, a few in red and green with snowflakes and one that looked like an American flag.

http://www.redlipstick.net/knit/chihswe.html

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]
Mary - as if you don't have enough to do. I appreciate your offer but couldn't possibly have you go to that trouble. I was just at the groomer with Tyler this morning and she was trying to get all the mats out from around his neck. I think they've been brewing for a while but I didn't even realize as I worked on other smaller mats. But he had these major ones around his neck that I just couldn't handle. All I could say is "How do people keep their Malts in full coats???" I think that I look at Tyler's hair and it mats. :smpullhair: I now am using a product that helps me loosen them so I don't think I'll have the runaway freight train again. I don't know how you keep your Malts so beautifully groomed. I copied that pattern that you linked, though a photo might also help and got a few more that are supposed to be easy and I think I can bring in with me. I'll let you know how it goes.
Thanks,
Sue & the luxurious (for now) Tyler


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (wardengang @ Jan 3 2010, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869449


> I do not have a pattern but if you go to some of the yarn company websites and search their patterns you may find one you like. I have used LionBrand's patterns before and I am a beginner at crochet and knitting. Good luck. Post a picture of the sweater when you are done. -Lisa[/B]


Thanks. I like Lion Brand a lot. Often get it on sale at Michael's and also a Lion Brand store opened downtown in NYC. I've knit and crocheted tons of scarves. I found a few dog sweater patterns on their site. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 3 2010, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869451


> http://www.plainsimpleinformation.com/Boston.pdf
> 
> 
> I think if you went to smaller needles.........changing th gauge you could scale this down for most Maltese[/B]


Cat - thanks. Cute sweater but don't know if my skills are there...reading it sort of looks like a foreign language to me...That's why I'm taking the workshop. I'll bring it in with me and work with the instructor on which sweater to tackle first.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (villemo @ Jan 3 2010, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869462


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/dogsweatersfor...atternsdogs.htm[/B]


 :smstarz: Okay. I'm lost big time. Can't quite figure any of this out. Think I need Knitting 101 and then might be able to make out what this is or work on it with a friend who gets it. They look adorable though. 
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I took a kinitting class about 3 years ago and they will explain how to read a pattern to you. Once you know how to read the pattern and you know what the basic stitches are it's all about practicing and getting comfortable. 

There is a really easy pattern I found last year it's just a front and back panel and it's really cute especially if you use a multicolor yarn. There is a bit of adding stitches and reducing stitches but it was really simple. I will look for the pattern and try to send it to you.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

http://miaandmaddie.blogspot.com/2008/12/f...og-sweater.html

http://miaandmaddie.blogspot.com/2009/09/f...og-sweater.html


http://www.moonarts.com/blog/free_patterns...eater-print.htm

http://www.coatsandclark.com/Crafts/Knitti...Dog+Sweater.htm


http://mysavannahcottage.files.wordpress.c...05/lbd-pdf1.pdf


Here are some links to easy sweater patterns - the last one is a dress but it's SUPER EASY and you don't have to put the ruffle on for Tyler. It's a good beginner sweater if you just want to get used to how sizing and adding and reducing the stitches works.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the links to these cute sweater patterns. I'm going try it out. It'll give me something to do during my daily long train ride. I'm thinking that if I line the sweater with a bit of silk, it may help reduce the matting. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jan 5 2010, 10:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869967


> http://miaandmaddie.blogspot.com/2008/12/f...og-sweater.html
> 
> http://miaandmaddie.blogspot.com/2009/09/f...og-sweater.html
> 
> ...


Leslie - THANKS!!! I agree about the last one being a perfect one to start with without the ruffle. And I can work my way up to the other ones. These are great.!! :ThankYou:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sue, 
My Mom was a knitter. This was a great pattern, yet, I only have pictures. The best part is my Mom would make a V in the chest part of the turtleneck so the ears could be covered without hindering the face. Good God, does that make any sense to you? LOL
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I had my first knitting class this afternoon and I WAS THE ONLY ONE IN CLASS!!! Wow did I luck out. Private lessons. Decided to make the pattern Leslie (Wooflife) sent me http://mysavannahcottage.files.wordpress.c...05/lbd-pdf1.pdf and am leaving out the ruffle since Tyler's a he.  I knitted, I purled, I increased stitches. I'm excited. My mom was an amazing knitter and it feels so good to be doing something that she loved. So I'll keep you posted and hopefully send pix when it's done. I have the 2-hour class for 4 weeks and got the over 55 price of $40 for all four classes !!! and it's right up my corner. :sHa_banana:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump for those asking about free sweater patterns.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's another site that has quite a few free sweater patters. There's a reall pretty feminine green one on page 2.

http://cache.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/pattern...p;pageLength=15


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

There's an old post http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...itting++pattern that has a picture of an ABSOLUTELY GEORGOUS purple sweater. The link for the pattern no longer works. Did anyone every try making it and kept the patter?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jan 29 2010, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878777


> There's an old post http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...itting++pattern that has a picture of an ABSOLUTELY GEORGOUS purple sweater. The link for the pattern no longer works. Did anyone every try making it and kept the patter?[/B]


It looks to me like the pattern that was on Michaels is that last one on the second page of the Lion Brand patterns with the fun fur. It's so cute but since I have a male it's a bit too feminine for him.


----------

